# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Measuring magnification

## hellogreen

How to Measure magnification
How can I see how strong a magnifying glass is?

 I hear a lot of people talk about 

magnifying and how strong the magnification is, but I would like to know the true 

magnification of my magnifying glass. I have a few of them and some seem stronger then 

others. How can I rate these? How can I pin a correct number on mine? How do the companies 

that make these come up with these numbers.

----------

